# الكنيسه تعتذر عن احداث العمرانيه



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

زار أمس وفد كنسى محافظة الجيزة، ومديرية الأمن، وقدم اعتذاراً عن أحداث الشغب، التى وقعت صباح الأربعاء، فى منطقة العمرانية، على خلفية قرار وقف بناء مجمع خدمى، وأسفرت عن مقتل مواطنين، وإصابة عدد كبير من أفراد الشرطة والأقباط، فيما شيع نحو ٣ آلاف من المسلمين والمسيحيين بسوهاج جنازة ملاك مبارك، الضحية الثانية للأحداث.

ضم الوفد الكنسى كلاً من الأنبا ثيؤدسيوس، أسقف الجيزة، وهانى عزيز، أمين عام جمعية محبى السلام، وعدد من المطارنة، والتقوا المهندس سيد عبدالعزيز، محافظ الجيزة، واللواء محسن حفظى، مساعد أول وزير الداخلية، مدير الأمن.

استقبل المحافظ الوفد، بعد موافقة الأسقف على اعتذار الكنيسة، عن الاعتداءات التى تمت على رجال الشرطة ومخالفات البناء، فيما وعد المحافظ بحل الأزمة، واستكمال بناء المبنى. وفى لقائه، اللواء محسن حفظى، الذى استمر ساعة ونصف الساعة، أكد الوفد أن قلة من المسيحيين هم الذين أحدثوا الشغب، وهاجموا الشرطة، وأن جميع المسيحيين يحترمون رجال الأمن. وطلب الوفد إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين المحبوسين ١٥ يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات، كخطوة لتنقية الأجواء نهائياً، ورحب مدير أمن الجيزة بما ذكره أعضاء الوفد، لكنه أكد لهم أن قرار الإفراج فى يد النيابة والنائب العام، مشدداً على أن الأمن لا يفرق فى التعامل بين المصريين.

وفى سوهاج، شيع نحو ٣ آلاف مسلم ومسيحى جنازة ملاك مبارك ميخائيل، الضحية الثانية للأحداث، وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، مؤكدين عمق العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين. من جانبها، أمرت نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية، أمس، بحبس متهم جديد فى أحداث الشغب، يدعى رومانى صادق جرجس، ليرتفع عدد المتهمين المحبوسين فى القضية إلى ١٥٥ متهماً.

المصدر : http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=278970

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اما نحن فنقول لن نتسامح فى دم القتلى ونحملها لمن اخرجوه و نحملها لمن قتلوه وانا شخصيا اناشد كل محامى حر من المسيحيين او المسلمين باقامة دعوى قضائيه عاجله ضد من حرك اعمال الشغب وضد وزارة الداخليه ليتحمل الطرفان مسؤلية الدماء التى سفكت .. فلن تكون دمائنا رخيصه بهذه الدرجه وينتهى الامر وكأن شيئا لم يحدث 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم .


----------



## marcelino (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانت فرحان اوى كده ليه يعنى ؟؟
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اما نحن فنقول لن نتسامح فى دم القتلى ونحملها لمن اخرجوه و نحملها لمن قتلوه وانا شخصيا اناشد كل محامى حر من المسيحيين او المسلمين باقامة دعوى قضائيه عاجله ضد من حرك اعمال الشغب وضد وزارة الداخليه ليتحمل الطرفان مسؤلية الدماء التى سفكت .. فلن تكون دمائنا رخيصه بهذه الدرجه وينتهى الامر وكأن شيئا لم يحدث

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم .

ماشى  . . شكراا


----------



## qwyui (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا ناصرنا  والحرب لة والنصرة لة وننتظر عمل الرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*التاريخ يُعيد نفسه

قراءة فى تاريخ البطاركة




بنيامين البطرك
وهو الثامن والثلثون من العدد​فأما سانوتيوس الدوكس المومن فأنه عرّف عمر سبب (اختفاء) الأب المجاهد  بنيامين البطرك, وأنه هارب من الروم خوفاً منهم, فكتب عمرو بن العاص إلى أعمال مصر كتابا يقول فيه: الموضع الذي فيه بنيامين بطرك النصارى القبط له العهد والأمان والسلامة من الله, فليحضر آمناً مطمئنا ويدبر حال بيعته وسياسة طائفته, فلما سمع القديس بنيامين هذا عاد إلى الأسكندرية بفرح عظيم  بعد غيبة ثلث عشرة سنة, منها عشر سنين لهرقل الرومي الكافر, وثلث سنين قبل أن يفتحوا المسلمين اسكندرية  لابسا إكليل الصبر شدة الجهاد الذى كان على الشعب الأرثذكسي من الأضطهاد من المخالفين
فلما ظهر فرح الشعب وكل المدينة  وأعلموا سانوتيوس الدوكس المؤمن بالمسيح, الذى كان قرر مع الأمير عمرو حضوره وأخذ له منه الأمان, فمضي لذلك الأمير وعرفه بوصوله, فأمر بإحضاره بكرامة وإعزاز ومحبة, فلما رأه أكرمه وقال لأصحابه وخواصه: أن فى جميع الكور التى ملكناها إلى الأن ما رأيت رجل الله يُشبه هذا , وكان الأب بنيامين حسن المنظر جداً, جيد الكلام بسكون ووقار, ثم التفت عمر إليه, وقال له: "جميع بيعك ورجالك أضبطهم ودبر أحوالهم, وإذا أنت صليت على حتى أمضي إلى المغرب والخمس مدن وأملكها مثل مصر وأعود إليك سالما بسرعة, فعلت لك كلما تطلبه منى"
فدعا له القديس بنيامين وأورد له كلاما حسناً أعجبه هو والحاضرين عنده, فيه وعظ وربح كثير لمن يسمعه وأوحي إليه باشياء وانصرف من عنده مُكرماً مُبجلاً, وكلما قاله الأب الطوباني للأمير عمرو بن العاص وجده صحيحا لم يسقط منه حرف واحد, فلما جلس هذا الأب الروحانى بنيامين البطرك فى شعبة دفعة أخري بنعمة المسيح ورحمته, فرحت به كورة مصر كلها وجذب إليه أكثر الناس الذين أضلهم هرقل الملك  المخالف, وكان يجذبهم للرجوع إلى الأمانة المستقيمة ووعظ وملاطفة وتعزية, وكثير ممن هرب إلى الغرب والخمس مدن خوفا من هرقل المخالف , فلما سمعوا بظهر (بظهور) راعيهم عادوا إليه بفرح ونالوا إكليل الأعتراف.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حدث هذا بعد أن ذبح عمر كل ما أمتدت يده إليه من الأقباط الذين هرب راعيهم خوفا من الرومان ....
لهذا أنتصر عمر .......
لكن كيف أنهزم دقلديانوس .......
لأنها كان فى أيام بطريرك سُمى "خاتم الشهداء" ..... *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكنيسه اعتذرت عشان احداث فرديه من شعبها
وطبعا فرحانيين بالكلام ده كله
لكن سؤالي ليك يا نصر
امتي المسلمين هيعتذروا للكنيسه والاقباط
تعتذروا عن سب البابا شنوده
تعتذروا عن قتل اولادنا في نجع جماعي ليله العيد
تعتذروا عن قتل اولادنا في مهزله العمرانيه
تعتذروا عن كل كلمه اتقالت علينا من شيوخكم 
تعتذروا عن كل اساءه للكنائس والاديره وللمسيحيه

موضوعك ده له غرض معين
لكن مش هيفرق معانا في حاجه
لانك اصلا مش تستاهلوا الاعتذار
ربنا يرحمنا​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*

أعتذار​
سامحنا ياسي السيد احنا آسفين, غلطنا يا مو حافظ الجيزه, مقدرناش نقدملك غير ثلاثة خراف, احنا عارفين حبك للحمة, وبالذات اللحمه القبطيه لها طعم تاني, والعيد جا وكانت ازمه في اللحوم 

سامحنا يا حبيب العادلي يا وزير الداخلية, اننا مقدرناش نستقبل الوفد اللي ارسلته لانهم كانوا الفين جندي امن مركزي ومعرفناش نضايفهم كويس العين بصيره واليد قصيره, ومعندناش خبر انهم هيقتحموا الكنيسه كنا فرشنا لهم الارض ورد 

سامحنا يادكتور الفقي, فهمناك غلط لما قلت اسرائيل هي السبب وراء احداث العمرانيه

سامحنا يا علي الدين هلال, عندك حق اولادنا صغيرين ولسه عيال ويجهلوا القانون

سامحنا يا ششتاوي, فعلا يمكن ورا الاحداث اقباط المهجر 

سامحنا يا استاذ بشير عبد الفتاح, زي ما قلت الاولاد اندفعو وشباب حديث السن متحمس, وزي ما قلت عايز يعمل دوله ضد الدوله, وزي ما قلت وافتكرناه تهديد وانك بتثير الاغلبية علي الاقلية, واحنا فهمنا كلامك غلط ياراجل يا طيب 

سامحونا يا ساده يا كرام, اننا تخيلنا اننا مواطنين ولنا حق نبني كنيسة نتعبد فيها, وطمعنا في حبة حرية وتخيلنا انكم ممكن تسمحولنا نعيش جنبكم كأدميين لهم حقوق, وخيالنا سرح لبعيد وافتكرنا انكم حتعاملونا بانسانيه, وسامحونا علي هبلنا اننا محطيناش في اعتبارنا تعاليمكم وارثكم الثقافي في اعتبارنا ...

 يا اخواننا احنا غلطانين 

منقول ...
وللكنيسة أعتذر وأقول: سامحينا...... نسينا...... بنيامين مماتش............ لكن الأسماء بتتغير مع الزمن

لهذا سأغير أسمى ..... من صوت صارخ ........... لصوت صامت 

غير منقول ....
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليه الكنيسة تعتذر !!!!!!!!
يعنى أولادها يتقتلوا ويضربوا ويتسجنوا ويتبهدلوا كده وتتعذر كمان 
وصل الحال بينا اننا نتقتل ونعتذر كماااااااااان 
ماهو ده اللى بيخليهم يعملوا فينا كده وأكترررررر 
رحمتك يارب *​


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الكنيسه اعتذرت عشان احداث فرديه من شعبها
> وطبعا فرحانيين بالكلام ده كله
> لكن سؤالي ليك يا نصر
> امتي المسلمين هيعتذروا للكنيسه والاقباط
> ...



يا اخى نصر تعب من الاسئله ومعدتش هاتشوف وشه تانى ولا عاد عايز يجاوب على اسئله .

يا اخى اخرج الخشبه اللى فى عنيك الاول 
خليك كويس انت ومتشتمش لان الشتامون لا يدخلون الملكوت 

طبعا مقصودكش انت شخصيا يا مايكل انا بقصد الكل 

وامتى انتوا هاتعتذروا للمسلمين ادخل قسم الحوار الاسلامى واتفرج يا مايكل 

انتوا محتاجيين معجزه فكريه .. بس للاسف احنا فى زمن انتهت فيه المعجزات 

اخرجوا يا اخى من التقوقع اللى انتم فيه عمر الكلام ما هايجيب نتيجه خدوا خطوه بقلوب صافيه (بقلوب صافيه ) صافيه .. وخلى لك دينك وللاخر دينه 

مهى الدوله بتدينا بالجزمه اكتر ما بتديكم بس حتى بلاوى الدوله بتلزقوها فى الاسلام 

ربنا يهدى الجميع للى فيه الخير


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا اخى نصر تعب من الاسئله ومعدتش هاتشوف وشه تانى ولا عاد عايز يجاوب على اسئله .
> 
> يا اخى اخرج الخشبه اللى فى عنيك الاول
> خليك كويس انت ومتشتمش لان الشتامون لا يدخلون الملكوت
> ...



*أستاذ نصر ....
الحكومة بتضربكم بالجزمة دفاعا عن كرسى الرياسة

لكن أحنا بناخد بالجزمة من 1400 سنة علشان أحنا مسيحيين

عرفت الفرق ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ صوت انت ممكن تقنع اى حد بالكلام ده الا انا عارف ليه عشان انا وانت نعرف بعض كويس .. انت نفسك ظلمتنى وعندى مخالفه منك ظلم وانت نفسك عارف انها ظلم 

فصعب انسان انا عارف انه بيظلم وبيشتم مع احترامى ليك ولسنك على راسى من فوق طبعا بس ده ميمنعش انك بتسب الدين وبتسب الله وبتظلم ... صعب يا اخى اصدقك لانى من اكتر الناس اللى طالهم ظلمك 

وللحق انت فى الفتره الاخيره عدلت اسلوب كتير وده شىء انا بحييك عليه بس بص عمركم ما هاتوصلوا لشىء باللى بتعملوه ده انا قبل كده عرضت  نعمل وحده من هنا بادينا امال اسمنا باحثيين فى الاديان ونبقى اقل فكريا من الحجر المرمى على الارض  ولا حياة لمن تنادى محدش عايز يتغير  وانا بصراحه زهقت ومعدتش عايز ادخل المكان ده تانى  عشان لا فى عدل ولا ادب ولا اى شىء وعن قناعه والله ويا ريت متزعلش منى 

ولا حد يزعل منى لانى دى اخر مشاركات ليا هنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*وايه الغرابه فى ان الكنيسه تعتذر !!!
ده مش اعتذار عن خطأ 
ده اعتذار واجب على الكنيسه كموقف رسمى واعتذار مننا 
من كل قبطى لسه دموعه مجفتش على شهيد ورا شهيد بيموت فى الحوادث الفرديه اياها
تحب تعرف بنعتذر عن ايه 
لا انا هقولك بنعتذر علشان ايه احسن
بنعتذر علشان مصابينا اللى فى المستشفيات متكبلين فى سرايرهم
بينزفوا ومكسرين ومجروحين وبيدخلوا عمليات ويطلعوا يتربطوا فى سرايرهم  
الكلبشات مفارقتش ايديهم
ما بالك بقى ال 170 شاب ولادنا واخواتنا المعتقلين واللى محرومين حتى من وجود محاميين معاهم 
محدش يعرف عنهم حاجه 
يمكن بيتعذبوا بيتهانوا بقول يمكن
لكن الاكيد ان قلوب  اهاليهم محروقه بيبكوا عليهم ليل ونهار
هو فى اغلى من الضنا 
ويا سلام لما يكون الضنا ده فى ايدين من لا يرحم 
مستغربين ليه من الاعتذار 
لوهو ده الحل انا قبل اى حد مستعده اقدم اعتذار بدموع وبانكسار كمان علشان اخواتى اللى معرفش حد فيهم يطلع للحريه  من تانى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> استاذ صوت انت ممكن تقنع اى حد بالكلام ده الا انا عارف ليه عشان انا وانت نعرف بعض كويس .. انت نفسك ظلمتنى وعندى مخالفه منك ظلم وانت نفسك عارف انها ظلم
> 
> فصعب انسان انا عارف انه بيظلم وبيشتم مع احترامى ليك ولسنك على راسى من فوق طبعا بس ده ميمنعش انك بتسب الدين وبتسب الله وبتظلم ... صعب يا اخى اصدقك لانى من اكتر الناس اللى طالهم ظلمك
> 
> ...



*لا ادرى من أين تستقى معلوماتك

من كتب التاريخ المزور اللى بندرسه فى المدارس

على العموم أنا اكتشفت شيئ كنت بحاول أتلاشاه

انتم مش غلطانين

أحنا اللى غلطانين

لأننا خنا المسيح وبنبيعه كل يوم من 1400 سنة, وحتى اليوم بنبيعه باقل من 30 من الفضة

وعندما نكون مسيحيين حقيقيين, ستعرفون الطريق للحقيقة دون أى مجهود مننا

فالنور يُشرق دون مجهود لأبادة الظلمة

يا ريت تكون فهمت أنا عاوز أقول أيه ..... *


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا اخى انا نفسى نوركم يطرد الظلام بتاعنا يمكن لو عندنا اخطاء ونلاقيكم فعلا محبين نفوق 

اقسملك بالله من قلبى .. ربنا يهدينى ويهديك


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *وايه الغرابه فى ان الكنيسه تعتذر !!!
> ده مش اعتذار عن خطأ
> ده اعتذار واجب على الكنيسه كموقف رسمى واعتذار مننا
> من كل قبطى لسه دموعه مجفتش على شهيد ورا شهيد بيموت فى الحوادث الفرديه اياها
> ...



*مرجعنا هو كتابنا المقدس*

[q-bible]*وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ مَدَّ هِيرُودُسُ الْمَلِكُ يَدَيْهِ لِيُسِيئَ إِلَى أُنَاسٍ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ, فَقَتَلَ يَعْقُوبَ أَخَا يُوحَنَّا بِالسَّيْفِ, وَإِذْ رَأَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُرْضِي الْيَهُودَ عَادَ فَقَبَضَ عَلَى بُطْرُسَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَتْ أَيَّامُ الْفَطِيرِ, وَلَمَّا أَمْسَكَهُ وَضَعَهُ فِي السِّجْنِ مُسَلِّماً إِيَّاهُ إِلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَرَابِعَ مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ لِيَحْرُسُوهُ نَاوِياً أَنْ يُقَدِّمَهُ بَعْدَ الْفِصْحِ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ, فَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ مَحْرُوساً فِي السِّجْنِ وَأَمَّا الْكَنِيسَةُ فَكَانَتْ تَصِيرُ مِنْهَا صَلاَةٌ بِلَجَاجَةٍ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ*.[/q-bible]
*
لم تعتذر الكنيسة لهيرودس ليفرج عن الذين سباهم, بل صلت بلجاجة

فلماذا اعتذرنا ولم نصلى

هل نعتذر لأننا هوجمنا داخل الكنيسة

[YOUTUBE]OzzdiyKllhw&feature=player_embedded [/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا اخت دونا راجعى المدونه عندى هتلاقينى يمكن كتبت قبل الجرايد ما تكتب عن اللى بيحصل بس للاسف لما تلاقى ايدك بتتمد بالخير على مستوى الاشخاص حتى والرد بيكون اسائه .

وكويس انا بأيد صوت فى كلمه قالها دلوقتى لما قال لماذا اعتذرنا ولم نصلى 

ده مش بديل ده يا اخ صوت اللى غلطان مش عيب يعتذر بس يبقى مقتنع انه اخطأ انما تعتذر عشان المحبوسين المحبوسين دول قتلوا انسانه فى مبنى المحافظه ولا هى كلبه وراحت  .

ويا ريت نصلى كلنا ونعلم بعضنا نصلى بدل ما نعلم بعض نشتم فى اديان بعض 

اتمنالكم جميعا التوفيق والخير فى حياتكم ..

سلامى للجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*عزيزى واستاذى صوت صارخ لم اقدم مبرر لاعتذار الكنيسه 
ولم اعلن رضائى او رفضى لهذا الموقف لانى لا املك هذا الحق
لم يكن تحليل لما حدث بقدر ما عبرت عن ما بداخلى من الم  لما  يحدث للمصابين والمعتقلين بلا ذنب
تحياتى*


----------



## Coptic Adel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تعليق !
*​


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستاذ نصر ....
> الحكومة بتضربكم بالجزمة دفاعا عن كرسى الرياسة
> 
> لكن أحنا بناخد بالجزمة من 1400 سنة علشان أحنا مسيحيين
> ...



هههههههههههه عايز تقنعنى ان حسنى مبارك بقى مقطع سجادة الصلاه وعشان كده بيضربنا بالجزمه عشان الكرسى انما انتوا بيضربكم بيها عشان بينفذ اوامر الرسول كما تدعون 

صعب عليا اخرج قبل ما اضحكك معايا مبارك بقى مجدد فى الدين الاسلامى على كده وانا معرفش ههههههههههه

الله يهدى الجميع يا استاذ صوت سلامى ليك وللجميع


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لن اتناقش او اضع مشاركة بهايدا الموضوع لحدا ماشوف شو اخرتها
معك يا اخ نصر
احكي وكمل...​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> هههههههههههه عايز تقنعنى ان حسنى مبارك بقى مقطع سجادة الصلاه وعشان كده بيضربنا بالجزمه عشان الكرسى انما انتوا بيضربكم بيها عشان بينفذ اوامر الرسول كما تدعون
> 
> صعب عليا اخرج قبل ما اضحكك معايا مبارك بقى مجدد فى الدين الاسلامى على كده وانا معرفش ههههههههههه
> 
> الله يهدى الجميع يا استاذ صوت سلامى ليك وللجميع



*مشاركة دون المستوى أستاذ بن لادن

هل الدفاع عن الكرسى من الإسلاميات

واليس ضرب المسيحيين فى مصر بالجزمة من القرآنيات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عزيزى واستاذى صوت صارخ لم اقدم مبرر لاعتذار الكنيسه
> ولم اعلن رضائى او رفضى لهذا الموقف لانى لا املك هذا الحق
> لم يكن تحليل لما حدث بقدر ما عبرت عن ما بداخلى من الم  لما  يحدث للمصابين والمعتقلين بلا ذنب
> تحياتى*



*شكرا ابنتى للتوضيح, فإنك لا تعلمين مدى الجرح الذى أصابنى مما فعله اسقف الجيزة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا اخى نصر تعب من الاسئله ومعدتش هاتشوف وشه تانى ولا عاد عايز يجاوب على اسئله .
> 
> يا اخى اخرج الخشبه اللى فى عنيك الاول
> خليك كويس انت ومتشتمش لان الشتامون لا يدخلون الملكوت
> ...




*لاتعليق افضل !!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*البابا اليوم فى اجتماعه الاسبوعى كذب خبر الاعتذار وقال باللفظ ده كلام جرايد محدش يصدقه
ولذلك وجب التنويه وشكرا*


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *البابا اليوم فى اجتماعه الاسبوعى كذب خبر الاعتذار وقال باللفظ ده كلام جرايد محدش يصدقه*
> * ولذلك وجب التنويه وشكرا*



*فين بقى الحلو اللى كان فرحان اوى بالاعتذار*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *فين بقى الحلو اللى كان فرحان اوى بالاعتذار*​



*لا يا مارسووو احنا كمان صدقنا الجرايد والمواقع والبرامج الفضائيه :close_tem
اعتقد ان التكذيب كان مفروض يكون اسرع من كده وبطريقه رسميه لكن وقتها كانت الدوله ممكن تعتبرها اهانه 
مجرد رأى *


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا يا مارسووو احنا كمان صدقنا الجرايد والمواقع والبرامج الفضائيه :close_tem
> اعتقد ان التكذيب كان مفروض يكون اسرع من كده وبطريقه رسميه لكن وقتها كانت الدوله ممكن تعتبرها اهانه
> مجرد رأى *




*مش عارف ..

انا اللى سمعته ان البابا غلط العيال اللى عملوا المظاهره وقال ده مش اسلوبنا

لكن الاعتذار سمعت انه صدر من مطرانيه الجيزة
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مش عارف ..
> 
> انا اللى سمعته ان البابا غلط العيال اللى عملوا المظاهره وقال ده مش اسلوبنا
> 
> ...



*طبعااا لازم يغلطهم والسبب الاول خوفه عليهم احنا شبابنا مش بتاع شغب ومشاكل
وكمان المظاهرات دى سهل اوووى تندس فيها عناصر مخربه تحرق وتقتل وفى الاخر يقولوا مسيحين هما اللى عملوا كده وندخل فى مشاكل متنتهيش
طالما البابا كذب خبر الاعتذار يبقى لا كان فى اعتذار لا رسمى ولا غيره *


----------



## نصر 29 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مع كامل الاحترام للانبا شنوده انا راجعت فعلا العظه الاخيره وهو فعلا نفى الاعتذار 

ولكن اعتقد انه كلام يخص المشاعر المسيحيه من وجهة نظره هو داخل المجتمع الكنسى .. ولكن اذا راجعنا جميعا لقاء الانبا  ثيئودسيوس مع قناة اغابى 

سنجد الرجل بكل احترام وتواضع يقر بما اقترفه الاقباط من اخطاء سواء الاعتداء على مبنى المحافظه وهو ما سبق اعتداء الامن فيما بعد وتكسير سيارة رئيس رئيس الحى وتكسير سياره اخرى خاصه بالشرطه و ابتداء  الجماهير المسيحيه بقذف الشرطه بالحجاره  .. واعلن فى البيان الصادر عن المطرانيه فى نفس الحلقه على اغابى انه يثمن قرارات السيد محافظ الجيزه . ويقر بالمخالفات فى البناء ويتبرأ من الذين اثاروا جموع المسيحيين 

ثم ان مسالة الاعتذار هذه نقلت على لسان سكرتير عام المحافظه وفى حديث ثانى على لسان المحافظ نفسه ولم تنفرد بها صحيفه واحده لكى نقول ان المحرر حرف الكلام او ما شابه بل فى نفس اليوم الخبر كان فى روزاليوسف واليوم السابع والمصرى اليوم وغيرها مما يجعل مسالة تلفيق الخبر امر مستبعد فلا يعقل ان يتفق كل محرروا تلك الصحف على التلفيق ..

وهذا ايضا ينافى ما قاله الانبا  ثيئودسيوس نفسه على اغابى فى بيانه حيث قال بالنص  نأسف  
لما حدث من اعمال عنف .. فقد قالها امام الجميع على الهواء ومن يريد تسجيل الحلقه فهو بحوزتى ..

فاخشى ان يضع البابا فى النفوس قلاقل جديده بقوله هذا 

علما بان التعديات من الطرف المسيحى ثابته .. فالاولى ان يثبت الاعتذار لا ان يزعزع الاعتذار لكى لانه اذا كان الخطأ قد ثبت فالافضل ان يوجد اعتذار ... فهذا افضل من ان يثبت الخطأ ولا يثبت الاعتذار 

تحياتى لصديقتى دونا ..

وطبعا لن اكرر ان المعالجه الامنيه كانت خاطئه .. هذا لكى لا يتصور احد اننى مرتاح او فرحان على حد قول البعض فقد حزنت على من قتلوا يمكن اكثر من اى مسيحى ولا يعنينى ان يصدق احد او لا يصدق فانا اعامل ربى وضميرى ليس الا


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> مع كامل الاحترام للانبا شنوده انا راجعت فعلا العظه الاخيره وهو فعلا نفى الاعتذار
> 
> ولكن اعتقد انه كلام يخص المشاعر المسيحيه من وجهة نظره هو داخل المجتمع الكنسى .. ولكن اذا راجعنا جميعا لقاء الانبا  ثيئودسيوس مع قناة اغابى
> 
> ...




*اة يعنى انت عايز ايه سواء اعتذر او لا ؟؟؟

عايز توصل لأيه ؟.
*​


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عاجل البابا شنوده ينفى اعتذار اسقف الجيزة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znXaAurHDvQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> مع كامل الاحترام للانبا شنوده انا راجعت فعلا العظه الاخيره وهو فعلا نفى الاعتذار
> 
> ولكن اعتقد انه كلام يخص المشاعر المسيحيه من وجهة نظره هو داخل المجتمع الكنسى .. ولكن اذا راجعنا جميعا لقاء الانبا  ثيئودسيوس مع قناة اغابى
> 
> ...



*منور من جديد يا نصر 
هو الحقيقه انا مفهمتش جملة ولكن اعتقد انه كلام يخص المشاعر المسيحيه من وجهة نظره هو داخل المجتمع الكنسى هل تعتقد انها مجرد كلمات يسكن بها الشعب القبطى ؟؟
هل تعتقد ان البابا ينافقنا ويكذب فى امر كهذا ؟؟
كن واثق طالما ان البابا كذب صدور  هذا الاعتذار اذن هذا هو ما حدث
ومع كامل الاحترام للانبا ثيئودسيوس فالجهه الرسميه والمصدقه لدينا هو البابا وخصوصا فى مثل هذه الامور  
طيب بما انك ذكرت كلام الانبا ثيئودسيوس ليه يا ترى مذكرتش ان الجامع المجاور للكنيسه وهو ايضا بدون ترخيص اعطوه امر باستكمال بناءه فى نفس الوقت الذى اوقفوا فيه بناء الكنيسه بسبب مخالفه صدمتنى الا وهى بناء سلم خلفى داخل الكنيسه
وايضا لم تذكر استنكار الانبا ثيئودسيوس ان التعامل مع الامر كان فوق مستوى الحدث
عربات امن مركزى ولودر ووعود كاذبه باستكمال البناء لصرف الاقباط من الكنيسه وووو
 لسان سكرتير عام المحافظه وفى حديث ثانى على لسان المحافظ نفسه 
يقولوا براحتهم
يعنى لو قابلوا الاسقف وقالهم كلمتين بود يبقى كده اعتذر رسمى
لا الامر مش بالبساطه دى طبعااااا
 يا استاذى الفاضل نأسف لما حدث من اعمال عنف 
هو ده كده اعتذار واعتراف بالخطأ
نأسف غير نتأسف
نأسف هنا بمعنى شىء مؤسف ما حدث
زى مثلا لما اقولك نأسف لما حدث فى العراق 
هل ده معناه اعلان مسؤوليتنا عن اللى حصل هناك ؟؟
 البابا لا يسعى لزرع قلاقل يا اخى الفاضل ولا يسعى للمشاكل
وايضا ليس المطلوب منه نفاق السلطه ولا تغطية اعينناعن الحقيقه
 غريب ان ترى ان  التعديات من الطرف المسيحى ثابته 
ولا ترى الظلم واللامساواه الواقع علينا 
ضع نفسك مكان هؤلاء الشباب كنيسه تجاور جامع بنفس الظروف
يتم ايقاف استكمال الكنيسه بحجه فارغه ويتم اعطاء الامر باستكمال الجامع
اى استفزاز هذا !!
اى بشرى يستطيع تحمل هذا الالم النفسى والتفرقه التى بلا معنى
اليس هذا منتهى التعصب 
امطلوب من شباب فى مثل هذا العمر كل حلمه ان يكون لديه مكان للصلاه ان يتحمل ويرضى الهوان بحرمانه من حق لا يستطيع احد تجريمه
لا اعلم لما تريد ان تصدق فقط ما يحلو  لك ان تصدقه 
لم اكن ابدااا اراك كالاخرين فى فكرهم 
ايضا كنت سابقاً اخبرتنى ان هناك سيده مسلمه قد تم قتلها فى مبنى المحافظه
اين هذا الخبر ؟؟
من هى التى ماتت؟؟
وهل سكت عن الخبر الاعلام والانترنت حباً فى الاقباط ؟؟
اعلم انك شخص تعامل ربك وضميرك ولكنى اطلب منك مراجعة الامر من جديد فالظلم عندما يقع من اشخاص نثق فيهم يكون اشد مراره والماً من بضعة اخبار واشاعات عاريه من الصحه 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم*


----------



## SALVATION (2 ديسمبر 2010)

_والمنظر ده مين اللى هيعتزر عنه؟_​​_




_​
​_صورة تدل علي مساعدة الشعب للشرطة _​


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (2 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _والمنظر ده مين اللى هيعتزر عنه؟_​​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هى دى حضارة بلدك المتقدمة واللى لسة هاتتقدم كمان وكمان
حد يعتزر للحضارة؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Dona Nabil*

*مالوش لازمه الكلام معاه هو فى حاجه فى دماغه لوحده عايز يثبتها بالعافيه*​


----------



## نصر 29 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منور من جديد يا نصر *
> *هو الحقيقه انا مفهمتش جملة ولكن اعتقد انه كلام يخص المشاعر المسيحيه من وجهة نظره هو داخل المجتمع الكنسى هل تعتقد انها مجرد كلمات يسكن بها الشعب القبطى ؟؟*
> *هل تعتقد ان البابا ينافقنا ويكذب فى امر كهذا ؟؟*
> *كن واثق طالما ان البابا كذب صدور هذا الاعتذار اذن هذا هو ما حدث*
> ...


 
ده نورك يا استاذه دونا الجمله اللى انتى مفهمتيهاش انا قصدت ان تكذيب الاعتذار كان للاستهلاك المسيحى ليس اكثر .. لانها بست اول مره فقد ******* قبل ذلك اعتذاره هو شخصيا عن تصريحا الانبا بيشوى 
هذا هو الرابط : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEFrViDfpBA

قال فيه حرفيا (انا اسف لجرح مشاعر اخوتنا المسلمين احنا مستعدين ترضيتهم باى طريقه )

ثم عاد و****** انه اعتذر وقال انا لم اعتذر .. مع احترامى له كرجل دين ولكن انا عندى القدره على استيعاب الاعتذار والتكذيب فى المرتين هذا فقط مثال واضح سابق لاننا نسطيع ان نسرد الكثير من الكلام حول ما حدث داخل اروقه مبنى المحافظه بين المحافظ والوفد الكنسى




Dona Nabil قال:


> طيب بما انك ذكرت كلام الانبا ثيئودسيوس ليه يا ترى مذكرتش ان الجامع المجاور للكنيسه وهو ايضا بدون ترخيص اعطوه امر باستكمال بناءه فى نفس الوقت الذى اوقفوا فيه بناء الكنيسه بسبب مخالفه صدمتنى الا وهى بناء سلم خلفى داخل الكنيسه
> وايضا لم تذكر استنكار الانبا ثيئودسيوس ان التعامل مع الامر كان فوق مستوى الحدث
> عربات امن مركزى ولودر ووعود كاذبه باستكمال البناء لصرف الاقباط من الكنيسه وووو
> لسان سكرتير عام المحافظه وفى حديث ثانى على لسان المحافظ نفسه
> ...


 
اما عن باقى كلامك اولا احب التعليق على خبر حاله الوفاه فى المحافظه انا لم اكذب وقتها عندما قلت لكى هذا لانى كنت اتابع الاخبار لايف والكلام كان كثير واذاعة البى بى سى الخبر لكن من الواضح انه لم يكن موثوق .. وانا اعتذر عنه وان كان اطراف كثره وقعت فى اخطاء بسبب اللغط الحادث وقتها .

اما عنى فى الحقيقه لا اريدك ان تظلمينى هذا اقتباس من موضوع على المدونه بتاريخ 25 نوفمبر




> على الجانب الاخر تتعامل الدوله بصوره بشعه مع مثل تلك الاحتجاجات اصبح النظام المصرى يفقد السيطره كل يوم عن ما سبقه شيئا فشيئا ويبتعد اكثر فاكثر عن الانضباط وتحمل المسؤليه التى فى عنقه تجاه الشعب بكل اطيافه .. فاذا كان المسيحييون وقعوا فى الخطأ بالفعل لم يكن ابدا يحق لهم التعامل معهم بتلك الطريقه .. اذا كانوا معتصمين فى الكنيسه فليدعوهم معتصمين ويتم استكمال بناء الكنيسه وتحديد موعد محدد لتعديل التراخيص الخاصه بالكنيسه على مهل ولنتجاوز الروتين العقيم الذى كل يوم يدفعنا للوراء مئات الخطوات مبتعدين على الشعوب المتحضره .
> 
> لماذا لم يتم اتخاذ قرار استثنائى مفاده تعديل التراخيص مع عدم وقف البناء .. عندما وجدوا ان وقف البناء سيسبب شيئا من الحساسيه


 
كتبت هذه الكلمات متجاوزا كل ما اخطأ فيه المسيحييون من اعتداء على ممتلكات الدوله والبدء باستعراض العضلات ومحاوله استكمال البناء بالقوه هذا كلام لى قديم لا تعلمى انى كتبته ويمكن لا يعلمه احد منكم فاعتقد لا مبرر للشعور بالظلم وكل ما حكى عنه الانبا ثيئودسيوس على اغابى من تحطيم لسيارة رئيس الحى واعتذر الاباء الموجودين وعرضوا تصليح العربه ثم تحطيم عربه للشرطه واعتذر الاباء الموجودين ايضا وعرضوا تغير السياره بالكامل كل هذا على لسان الانبا ثيئودسيوس ويا ريت تراجوا ايضا هذا الفديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzBvnpnGCdw

فى هذا الفديو يتضح جليا وقوف الشرطه موقف الصامت الميت الذى لا يحرك ساكنا فى مقابل زجاجات ناريه وحجاره و اسلوب عجيب وفى ست بتقول للناس ساعدوا الشباب وانا استغربت هايساعدوهم فى ايه فى الاعتداء على الامن .. ده مش بعيد الامن اللى هما بيعتدوا عليه ده يكون فيه مسيحيين وفى واحده ست تانيه بتزغرد انا بجد استغربت من الفديو ده جدا 

الانبا ثيئودسيوس قال ان المحافظ قال احنا هانخليها كنيسه بس غيروا التراخيص والرسم وبس مع ان كان ممكن لو اللى فى عقل المسيحيين صحيح اضطهاد وكده كان ممكن يتلكك ويقول لا طالما الترخيص مبنى خدمات يبقى متعملوش القباب ويفضل مبنى خدمات انما الراجل قال مبروك عليكم الكنيسه يبقى كان ايه لازمة ده كله .. 

اما قضيه الجامع فلو مالوش ترخيص ما يتوقف ايه المشكله احنا مش عايزين جوامع اصلا انا ضد بناء الجوامع تخيلوا .. ومش انا لوحدى انا اعرف ائمة مساجد كتير جدا بيطالبوا بوقف بناء الجوامع والاستفاده بفلوسها للارامل والايتام افضل .. 

اما القضيه الاساس مش مسالة جامع وكنيسه الموضوع موضوع هيبة دوله لما مبنى محافظه يتكسر ومبنى الحى يتكسر ويتوقف المرور وينصاب نائب مدير الامن طب ايه اللى فاضل ؟؟ المره الجايه هاكسروا قصر مصر الجديده ..!!

يا جماعه انا هنا يصفتى مسلم مش بصفة ممثل للحكومه بمعنى ان الموضوع الاسلام مش طرف فيه ولا يعنينى هذا خلافكم مع الدوله واى خروج عن النظام مرفوض حتى لو من مسلم وحصل قبل كده احداث المحله الكبرى وطبعا الكل عارف ايه اللى حصل وناس ماتت بردو .. ولسه مشكله القنوات الدينيه كانت قريب حد نزل للشارع وكسر واحتك بالدوله ؟؟ مفيش مع ان السلفيين كتير جدا وكانوا يقدروا ولكن تعاملوا بالقانون والحمد لله فى خمس قنوات رجعوا .. بالقانون كل شىء يمشى .. 

انا لم اتحدث الا لكى اعطى كل ذى حق حقه اما انا استعجب انكم ترون كل ما فعلته الجماهير المسيحييه حق مشروع .. نعم الدوله قد تكون عالجت بشكل خاطىء ولكن هذا لا ينفى ان المسيحيين اخطأوا ايه العيب المهم اتعلم من الخطأ انما انى اتجاهله واشوف نفسى صح ديما هو ده العيب لان الارض لا يعيش عليها ملائكه معصومون 

وبالنسبه للصوره اللى منتشره فى كل المنتديات المسيحيه اللى ظاهر فيها كام واحد لابسين مدنى وبيقذفوا طوب مع الشرطه اعتقد فى مصر ما يقارب 70 مليون مسلم مش عشره والله اعلم مين دول وليه بيعملوا كده .. ولكن لعل من ينشر هذه الصوره لهدف ما لا ينسى صور المحافظه والحى المهشميين ولا ينسى كل الحقائق التى سردناها .. لا يعنينى اثبات شىء كل الموضوع نصيحه اعتقد انها ستفيدكم .. ليس لى مصلحه او مضره ان ظللتم تعتقدون ان تكسير مبانى الدوله حق مكتسب 

تحياتى ولى حق عتاب كبير عليكى يا دونا ولكن ليس هذا مكانه تحياتى لكى 
*اسلوبكم على قداسه البابا لا نسمح به *
*رجاء الالتزام *
*bitar*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*واضح قوي يا نصر
انك بتفسر الكلام علي مزاجك
عايز تغلط البابا شنوده وعايز تقنعنا
اننا اللي غلطنا بكلمه بدأ بتاعتك 
ولازم نعتذر لمصر وللمسلمين وللامن والعالم كله
كلام البابا شنوده واضح مش محتاج تفسير من اي شخص مهما كان
واللي عايز يفسره بمزاجه يفسره بعيد عننا 
ولو حضرتك راجعت مقالات عن الحادثه هتلاقي كل الكتاب المسلميين
بيطلبوا اعتذار الأمن ووزير الداخليه لان تعاملهم مع المشكله تمت بطريقه متخلفه
وهما السبب في ان الموضوع يكبر جدا بالحجم ده كله
ولو تم التعامل باسلوب متحضر وواعي مكنش حصل ده كله
ياريت تقرأ وتفهم الاول قبل ما تطلب مننا اعتذار 
ارحمنا ياربي​*


----------

